# overheating



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

1977 Johnson 70 hp is overheating. I replaced the impeller on the water pump and now it overheats. I took of the thermostat off and I am getting no water up top when the dog ears are on. Any ideas? What did I screw up and or miss?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try putting it together again.
You've got something missing or installed incorrectly.
Either a missing or split seal, oring, gasket or key.
Or an impeller that has separated from it's center metal bushing.
Make sure you have the complete parts/assembly diagram
for your year and model outboard.


----------

